# Renegade 1000 in a Mudhole with a Dodge Ram



## 1000gade (Sep 10, 2014)

Dodge Ram in a Mudhole with a Can-Am Renegade 1000 - YouTube


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

That's was sick :rockn:


----------



## krzychoo (Sep 16, 2010)

Pretty cool


----------

